# Chronic Illness and Self-Esteem



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Courtesy of Immune Support's Tip Of The Day...


> quote:Living with a chronic illness can have negative impacts on one's self esteem. Author and patient David Spero, R.N., writes, "Make a written list of things you do well - as many as you can think of, but at least five - no matter how small or large. Keep reading the list over and over until you have memorized it, and add more items as you think of them. Now make a list of five or more things you like about yourself. Next, write a list of your positive attributes, of anything good anyone has ever said about you, and any positive adjectives you can think of that apply to you. Ask a friend or family member for help with the list (and help them with theirs!). Write these lists in big letters, and look at them at least once a day."


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks MrsM for the good article. I've made my lists. Great to have when I'm not feeling too good about myself.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm going to follow the suggestion I posted. It seems a rather intimidating task, but I'm going to give it a shot...


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

This is a good idea,Mrs M!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

This is a boost to self-esteem. Thanx, MM...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I personally think having a chronic illness affects self esteem as long as you don't accept that it is an illnesss. I know IBS affected my self esteem because I did not accept that it was an illnesss for the longhest time. Once I accepted the fact that it was an illness I lost all sense of shame about it and did not blame myself. However it is easy to fall back into the blame game if I don't watch out.


----------

